# carbon x thoughts?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

From what I'm understanding it is some fast, some slow release, with the slow release being attached to the biochar, and so it leaches out of that over time - but does it still need to be broken down by soil microorganisms like a biosolid, or is it just regular slow release. And has anyone actually used it enough to have an opinion on it vs other products?


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

My first app went down in May and had a lot of initial surge growth. My second app in June didn't see that initial strong surge but I have had a nice fill in of most all of my bare spots. I've noticed better results for my Bermuda compared to the Milo used last year.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I am a cool season grass guy and located in the Northeast. We have had a rain something like 14 out of 26 days this month, and fungus pressure has been really high. I have had a few outbreaks.

With that said I put it down earlier this month at 2#/M. Note the pics can be somewhat misleading as the pics were all taken at the same time of day, but sun was not consistent and in some instances the grass was freshly mowed and in others it was not.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

It's just fertilizer. It's got some unique qualities that should theoretically result in long-term soil improvements and therefore reduce the amount of fertilizer needed over time. However, I wouldn't expect any dramatic effects on an already well-fertilized lawn.

Whether reduced inputs (either financially or environmentally) is worth the cost is up to you. For me, I got the stuff at $22/bag via group buy, which is slightly less than I paid last year for the best priced N/$ at Lowe's (50lb 28-0-11 for ~$28 if I remember correctly). Even if it's literally no different than any other fertilizer it made sense based on cost per bag. If it does indeed reduce my fert inputs by 30%, even better.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> From what I'm understanding it is some fast, some slow release, with the slow release being attached to the biochar, and so it leaches out of that over time - but does it still need to be broken down by soil microorganisms like a biosolid, or is it just regular slow release. And has anyone actually used it enough to have an opinion on it vs other products?


My first bag should arrive Friday. I'm hoping the wife doesn't see it on the credit card till after it arrives. ardon: I plan to do the Reverse LCN and leave a strip down the center of my lawn without Carbon X. Hopefully I'll have some interesting pictures to share.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I am eager to try it and am trying to setup a group buy in the metro Atlanta area to see if we can get a pallet ordered. I just started looking into fertilizers and how to make my lawn nice so i like the fact that theoretically at least it should take care of alot of the things i might have tried to do anyways.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> I am eager to try it and am trying to setup a group buy in the metro Atlanta area to see if we can get a pallet ordered. I just started looking into fertilizers and how to make my lawn nice so i like the fact that theoretically at least it should take care of alot of the things i might have tried to do anyways.


That's my interest...it's got fertilizer plus humic plus kelp plus biochar....which means less applications of individual stuff.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Put carbon x on back lawn and got that dark blue look and i love it.
Put screaming green on the front lawn and got a nice bright green out of it and i love it.
Im so confused


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Put carbon x on back lawn and got that dark blue look and i love it.
> Put screaming green on the front lawn and got a nice bright green out of it and i love it.
> Im so confused


I am going to compare these two as well. I used screamin green on my last app on my kbg, I really liked the results. I just got a bag of Carbon X to try I will see if there is a difference.so your saying screamin green makes it greener and Carbon X makes it a more bluer green?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

That is what i saw and the screamin green made a very nice fresh green color. I don't know how else to describe it. The carbon x was noticeably greener in about 7 days and the screamin green seemed like it took about 10 days. They both lasted about 7 weeks so that is not to bad. I got my carbon x on a group buy for $20.00 a bag but i don't know if i would pay $65.00 for it. Let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I have made two applications.
May 12 .8#N/K
June 9 .5#N/K
As stated above it's just fertilizer, good fertilizer with some extra good stuff, but still just fertilizer. I don't think the benefits of the extra goodies will be noticed in a few apps, maybe not even a few seasons. 
I haven't been disappointed but there was also no earth shattering kaboom.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

My bag arrived today. Looking at the prills through the bag I don't see any of the clumping or dust. I flipped it, shook it, and it looks very good. Also I am so impressed that @thegrassfactor handwrites a note on every bag that goes out. Especially in UT Orange. I'm going to hang this on my wall.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Cool! @thegrassfactor must not be a Kansas State fan!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Go Vols. I used mine for the first time last weekend. Not sure if its the fert, but this is the greenest the grass has been all season!


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Go Vols. I used mine for the first time last weekend. Not sure if its the fert, but this is the greenest the grass has been all season!


No matter the cause, most importantly, go Vols. 🍊🍊


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> It's just fertilizer. It's got some unique qualities that should theoretically result in long-term soil improvements and therefore reduce the amount of fertilizer needed over time. However, I wouldn't expect any dramatic effects on an already well-fertilized lawn.
> 
> Whether reduced inputs (either financially or environmentally) is worth the cost is up to you. For me, I got the stuff at $22/bag via group buy, which is slightly less than I paid last year for the best priced N/$ at Lowe's (50lb 28-0-11 for ~$28 if I remember correctly). Even if it's literally no different than any other fertilizer it made sense based on cost per bag. If it does indeed reduce my fert inputs by 30%, even better.


Quoting this for emphasis. All of these pics of before/after carbon x and youtubers doing "strips" of carbonx vs nothing on their lawn aren't saying much. That isn't testing the effects of carbonx, it's testing the effects of fertilizer in general. We know nitrogen makes lawns green, and we know carbonx of course has that in it, so what do all these tests and pictures really tell us?

Carbonx's main benefit is the soil amending properties, so it makes sense to test it vs other fertilizers, not vs nothing. Any other test is just testing that a lawn greens up when given nitrogen. Which of course it does.

I hope this doesn't sound like I'm crapping on carbonx. It's a great product. I use it on my lawn and will continue to use it. But I wouldn't count on seeing a significant difference over your current fertility program.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I have been really impressed with CarbonX so far. Early this season when I applied it did push a lot of growth when the grass was coming out of dormancy, and really helped it fill in the areas damaged while having irrigation installed earlier this year.

I did have a lot of rain this year that led to some chlorosis of the yard, but for some reason the yard was less soggy this year during heavy rains than last year (not sure if it is the N-ext products, CarbonX, or some other product). I have also noticed the yard doesn't get as drought/heat stressed as last year, and compared to the neighbors my yard is the best looking.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

It's likely that Carbon X's biosolids are changing the composition of your soil to be less hydrophobic, resulting in increased water retention/penetration.


----------

